# O Rh -ve blood group



## Lulu40

I've read that this can cause problems in subsequent pregnancies and that a Rh +ve foetus will need monitoring and maybe treatment.

But I was wondering about getting pregnant in the first place?  

If antibodies have been created due to a previous Rh +ve pregnancy, does this mean that there might be greater risk of failure for the embryo to implant or greater risk of early miscarriage?

The stuff I've read seems to refer to later stages in pregnancy, but I don't know whether it has any impact on getting pregnant in the first place, or risk of miscarrying.


----------



## Bluebell9

Hi
I'm O Rh -ve, I had a medically managed miscarriage in January & was given and anti-d shot. 
I was advised that they do this if there is a chance of the baby's blood crossing with your own, i.e. if you've given birth, had a medically managed miscarriage or ERPC. They also advised that when I get pregnant again I will need another shot or shots during the pregnancy. 
There is info online but from what I was told & read it only seems to be a problem if there is a chance of the baby's blood crossing with your own, later in pregnancy. I haven't been given any indication that this has an impact on getting pregnant, or that it has been a reason for my miscarriages.
Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Lulu40

Thanks for the reply bluebell, that's reassuring to know.


----------



## 0604

I am o rhesus neg and have 2 healthy children and not affected pregnancies.... just anti jabs

sarah


----------



## shaz72

Hi 0604

I am also a rhesus neg and had a MC 4 years ago at 6 weeks,I asked about anti D and was told until you reach 12 weeks it does not cross the placenta,sadly after 3 more failed IVF attempts I do wonder even at 6 weeks should I have had the AD.I do have alot of fertility problems but I think it comes down to my "hostile uterus" doctors words,Good luck hun xx


----------



## DippyGirl

There were a few on us on the investigations immunology thread having LIT (most of us attending Dr Gorgy - he tests for immune related implantation failure) talking recently and quite a few of us were Rh o -ve didn't take statistics, but it was quite a significant number of people posting at the time.  I might add that a few of them posting at the time were pregnant after having immune suppressing treatment.

I had the same thoughts... I wondered if the O -ve interacting with *other factors* might contribute to difficulties.  It is not something that any doctor looks at as far as I know just something we noted at the time.


----------

